# need a driver with a car for 1 day



## shorty1982 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi all,

So I have reached dubai before yesterday and I am unable to rent a car because I entered the UAE by an employment visa so I need first to get my residency visa and then the UAE driving license.

Anyone know if I can hire a driver with car on daily basis so I can use him for my apartment hunting? And how much will it cost me? For sure I don't need a fancy car, just a car that can fit me, my wife and my 6 year old son.

I will be going around areas like JLT, Marina, media city, the greens and discovery gardens.

Any help or advise are much appreciated guys


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

you might be able to hire a taxi for a day or a few hours

Rental Service


----------



## shorty1982 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for the link. Although 500dhs is a little bit expensive for 6 hours from what I was expecting. But still I will keep them as an option


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Thank you for the link. Although 500dhs is a little bit expensive for 6 hours from what I was expecting. But still I will keep them as an option


Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

shorty1982 said:


> Thank you for the link. Although 500dhs is a little bit expensive for 6 hours from what I was expecting. But still I will keep them as an option


Not really, when you consider you could potentially cover a lot of mileage in that time and they're effectively at your beck and call. The private companies would charge even more than that.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

I use a very reliable guy when I am there. PM me and I'll give you his number if you want. He charges by the hour.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

i got the real estate agents to pick me up


----------



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

imac said:


> I use a very reliable guy when I am there. PM me and I'll give you his number if you want. He charges by the hour.


Hi imac, I am also in the same position with needing a driver. Can you send me through your contacts details?

Thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

How much did the other guy charge? AED500? Damn, that is expensive... I can do it for you for AED499, but only on Saturday....

No for real, I think if you grab a taxi, you might be able to negotiate with them a per day rate. I remember a few colleagues negotiate pick and drop off with taxi cabs (this was a couple of years ago so don't know if the cabbies are willing to still do that). Might be worth looking into.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

jbonkers said:


> Hi imac, I am also in the same position with needing a driver. Can you send me through your contacts details?
> 
> Thanks


Sent thru PM


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> How much did the other guy charge? AED500? Damn, that is expensive... I can do it for you for AED499, but only on Saturday....
> 
> No for real, I think if you grab a taxi, you might be able to negotiate with them a per day rate. I remember a few colleagues negotiate pick and drop off with taxi cabs (this was a couple of years ago so don't know if the cabbies are willing to still do that). Might be worth looking into.


Pretty sure you can actually call Dubai Taxi directly to book for the entire day too... dont know how much they charge though...


----------



## Elrond90 (May 1, 2013)

shorty1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I have reached dubai before yesterday and I am unable to rent a car because I entered the UAE by an employment visa so I need first to get my residency visa and then the UAE driving license.
> 
> ...


Well if you look at a cab or a hotel cab car, it will cost you between 800 and 1200 DH a day. I would advise these white car cab they have in the dubai hotels. Just ask the reception...

PS: My girlfriend have appartments and villa for rent in Dubai. leave me a message with emails contact or phone and she will contact you if you wish so.


----------

